# The National Drive 2015



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The National Drive is at the Kentucky Horse Park in Lexington, KY. October 6-11, 2015. 

A wonderful week of free driving throughout the horse park, evening parties, seminars, and driving clinics.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Hope everyone who goes to the National Drive has a great time! I would love to go someday. At this point I'm just trying to get regular lessons started- sadly, life and work have been a little nuts.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*ill have to win the lotto*

ill have to win the lotto and when i do we will be there.
me tricky and quincy.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

greentree said:


> Let's see...MichaelVanessa is coming over....anybody else making plans to go??
> 
> We want to go, at least a couple of days.
> 
> DH wants to take JR, the Mennonite Morgan, because he is the easiest horse. Never any drama!


Pictures! Be sure to post pictures if you go :loveshower:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Greentree, I hope we meet this year. I have my camping reservations. I am hopefully bringing Pilgrim.

Last years photo's


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Nationals*

Taffy Clayton and green tree that sounds awesome.
It a shame I cannot attend I wish I could.
All I can say is you both have an awesome time.
Sorry no photos of to day.
The trainer is an international instructor I first filled out a form and had 17 hh 17year warmblood old school master.
Well we walked at first and then was asked to trot and the did 20 meter circles on each rein.
Then he made me use the whole school and asked me to come down the centre line and woah.
He said exerlent you have just done a sidesaddle test sheet.
I'm gobsmacked.
Then he got me to canter on the right hand rein and then we had a break the on the left he said most people come off as that's the hardest leg as to the balance.
I accomplished that I'm tired just arrived at the barn to do tricky and Quincy 214 miles on the freeway for the lesson there and back.
I have booked in next Thursday and there will be pictures this time and his saddle is coming on that Friday.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

214 MILES??? You would be HALF WAY HERE!!!

Good job, MV!!

I drove JR again today. A few circles in thearena, but mostly on the road. Time to add a navigator's weight, then add some more distance. The Horse Parkisflatter than our area, so I don't have to do TOO much!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

TC, that pictureof you allinthe rainlooks like England! Where that is a bright, sun shiney day!!

I was worried about that pretty russet harness, the realized there was a biothane one, also!


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't have a horse to drive, but I sure would love to come mooch a ride with some of ya'll! My little girl would too, but her allergies would be super crazy. Does anyone know of any Curly driving horses that will be there?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If we go, and the IF gets bigger everyday......we would love to have you ride around with us! No curlies that I know of, but there is always that possibility.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*english rain with taffy clayton*



greentree said:


> TC, that pictureof you allinthe rainlooks like England! Where that is a bright, sun shiney day!!
> 
> I was worried about that pretty russet harness, the realized there was a biothane one, also!


when you said english rain i thought taffy clayton was ready to take quincy home lol.
i have left him in his stable he was a good boy this evening his first lunge lesson he went realy well for his first time.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Greentree, I hope you at least come down to the National Drive for a day and say HI. Pilgrim and I will take you out for a spin around the park.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I would so love to go, but I haven't figured out a way to haul my massive cart and the horse at the same time. Plus that is the weekend of Swan Lake, I've been dying to go for years, and no one in Texas has put on that ballet until now! So alas, maybe another time when I have a smaller cart or a larger trailer and I've seen Swan Lake.


----------

